# sound on milestone aokp rom and roaming



## highwar (May 4, 2013)

the speaker volume on aokp rom is much lower then in stock is there a mod or something to help me?

and if the internet isnt in roaming it wont work why is it? 
meaning I put it on normal with out roaming rebooand it works for a couple of seconds and then it lost signal


----------

